#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Беларусь >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм в Беларуси

## Ulysses

Всем привет!

Хочется задать этот вопрос в авторитетном месте (коим и считаю данный форум): 

Может быть кому-то известна контактная информация о лицах, имеющих прямое отношение к какой-либо буддийской традиции и при этом находящихся в Беларуси? Хочется приобщиться к традиции и получить передачу.

Спасибо.

----------


## Ассаджи

Buddhist Group Minsk
Web site: http://minsk.buddhism.ru/
Founder: Lama Ole Nydahl
Tradition: Tibetan, Karma Kagyu 
www.diamondway-buddhism.org

----------


## Ulysses

Большое спасибо за ответ. Интересно, есть ли еще какие-либо группы не просто энтузиастов, а именно получающие передачу под аутентичным руководством. Была еще информация на vajra.ru относительно Дзогчен в Минске, но, к сожалению, никто не отозвался на мое письмо.

PS: просьба к господину модератору удалить мой второй тред, идентичный данному, поскольку он был создан по технической ошибке.

спасибо

----------


## Бодхичен

В Минске сильна Ньингма  :Smilie:

----------


## Ulysses

Можно чуть подробнее с этого места? :-)

спасибо

----------


## Ассаджи

Посмотрите
http://buddhist.ru/board/old/viewthr...?FID=4&TID=755

http://buddhist.ru/board/old/viewthr...?FID=2&TID=772

----------


## GROM

В принципе , корректно сказать так:в Минске нет официальных центров буддизма , так как закон делает их регистрацию практически невозможной,но есть люди которые разобщенно (в одиночку )практикуют (давно ),а так же посещают буддийские ретриты в России,Индии и т.д. :Smilie:

----------


## Бодхичен

А что в Белорусии церковь слияна с государством?

----------


## Ulysses

А в России не так? :-)

Всем спасибо за ответы.

----------


## GROM

В (или на)Украине  так:http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?s=&threadid=769
 :Wink:

----------


## Samten

Yest grupi - mozhno skazat centri 4 traditsi - Nyingma - pod rukowodstwom Palden Sherab Rinpoche i Ranrig Dorje Rinpoche, centr Karma Kagyu Lami Ole Nyidala, centr Dzogchen Obschini Namke Norbu Rinpoche + gruppa ludei iz Yundrung Bon.
P.S. Grom - ne nado temnit - Nyingma bila yest i budet in all times and beyond space

----------


## Blacklight

Есть проект ньингма-агора беллорусов канады в Торонто....

Дух Беларуси паусюды, дзе жыве сапраудны беларус...

на зямли беларуси, ужо беларускага духу амаль што не засталося...

кали каму цикава  - пишице на samadhi_ep@hotmail.com

--------
За нашу и вашу свабоду...

----------


## Milord

Вот уж давно эту тему никто не апал! Пора бы уже!
Итак вопрос (ну или можно сказать предложение) всем белорусам, бывающим на данном форуме...
А не замутить ли нам какой-нить сайт, объединяющий разные традиции, представленные в Беларуси. Страна небольшая - а вот встречаться как-то всем вместе не приходится - все по своим центрам замкнуты...
Народу-то, кажись, не мало. Может начнем объединяться?
На основе кого/чего? Это уже, наверное, технической вопрос...

Как вам идея?

----------


## PampKin Head

oldtradition.org

 :Wink:

----------


## Milord

ну еще бы! lol

Пампкин, улыбнул, спасибо!

----------


## Tsewang Donden

а что, сайтец-то made in Belarus  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

под форумом прикрутен небольшой чат. )
http://oldtradition.org/forum/index.php

----------


## Milord

в смысле ты имеешь ввиду что oldtradition.org сделан в Беларуси? Интересно...

----------


## Milord

up !

----------


## Паво Дордже

Дама и господа, срочно прошу помощи! : )

Срочно пишу небольшой материальчик о положении буддистов в Беларуси.
Постараюсь быть "нейтральным" в оценках ситуации, но всё равно ни имён, ни названий групп - никаких наводок для КГБ давать не буду.

*Вопросы к вам!*

1. Кто-либо может мне сказать, сколько, ориентировочно, буддистов всевозможных буддийских деноминаций существует в Беларуси? Сколько, ориентировочно, прихожан и сочувствующих? Сколько, ориентировочно, общин/групп? Какие из них смогли пройти регистрацию и существуют легально (например, китайский, японский, южно-азиатский)? Локализация групп (в-основном - Минск?)?

2. Что скажете позитивного об отношении властей и буддистов?

3. Что негативного?

Спасибо!

----------


## Milord

Не в курсе. 
Всех кого знаю или видел - не насчитывается и 100.
Из попыток регистрации - Карма Кагью, начался довольно давно, но насколько продвинулось сие действо - лучше спросить непосредственно у них.
http://www.buddhism.ru/minsk/

----------


## Aлександр Г.

Если в Минске буддисты есть, 
то есть ли буддисты в белорусском г. Гродно ?

Я там регулярно несколько раз в год бываю (к родителям езжу).
Но то что там есть буддисты ? - большое сомнение  :Frown: 

А вдруг?

----------


## IgorU

http://www.ningma.agava.ru/
вот есть

----------


## Дзмитрий

> http://www.ningma.agava.ru/
> вот есть


a mozhno po-podrobnej?

----------


## IgorU

зайдите и посмотрите, я например когда сайт нингма в украине просматривал зашел по ссылке.

----------


## Omu

25 тыс. - за зьмены ў закон аб веравызнаваньні

Ці ведаеце, што за зьмены прапануюцца, ці палепшыцца становішча братоў-будыстаў?

----------


## Паво Дордже

> 25 тыс. - за зьмены ў закон аб веравызнаваньні
> Ці ведаеце, што за зьмены прапануюцца, ці палепшыцца становішча братоў-будыстаў?


Дакладна што не пагоршыцца! :)
Дзеля справядлівасьці, зазначу, ня чуўшы на факты перасьледу будыстаў менавіта празь іхнае веравызнаньне ці належнасьць да якаясьці будыйскае суполкі. Пратэстантаў, а таксама некаторых праваслаўных, каталікоў на'т юдэяў - ціснуць. А будыстаў так мала, што іх нібы й няма ўвогуле. Аніводная суполка будыйская не зарэгістраваная - так (гэта дрэнна, і гэта менавіта праз адносіны дзяржавы да "няслушных" вернікаў). Аніякае ролі ў грамадзкім (тым болей палітычным) жыцьці краіны будысты бадай што ня граюць. А каго перасьледуюць улады? Таго, хто можа канкураваці зь дзяржаўнай ідэялёгіяй, і каго не атрымліваецца прыбраць да рук. Тутэйшых будыстаў ня тысячы й пэўна на'т ня сотні. Зьбіраюцца дзясяткі па хатах-кватэрах, нікога не чапаюць, не мітынгуюць - і халера на іх да часу да пары... :) Будыстаў проста 'бы не заўважаюць, але-ж і будысты ціхенька сабе молюцца, нідзе ня сьвецяцца, не высоўваюцца...

Між вышэйзазначаных тысячаў подпісаў ёсь і мой подпіс. :) Даў яго як грамадзін Беларусі, не як вернік! Але-ж ня дурны, ведаю, калі пачвара сажрэ пратэстантаў, капцюры маюць працягнуцца й да братоў-будыстаў...

Канкрэтна наўрадці адкажу, што за зьмены дакладна прапануюць унесьці. Але-ж дакладна - гаршэйша ня будзе. :) Падрабязнасьці пра Кампанію раю паглядзець (паруску) тутака:

http://za-svobodu-sovesti.by.ru
http://za-svobodu-sovesti.by.ru/pc.html
http://za-svobodu-sovesti.by.ru/i_am_ready.html

----------


## Omu

Дзякуй за спасылкi. Трэ' будзе неяк паспрабаваць Дыямантавы Шлях зарэгiстраваць у Наваполацку - пабачым, якiя там перашкоды...

----------


## Паво Дордже

> Трэ' будзе неяк паспрабаваць Дыямантавы Шлях зарэгiстраваць у Наваполацку - пабачым, якiя там перашкоды...


Цікава, тады распавядзіце тутака, што да вынікаў. :))
Дарэчы, дурное пытаньне, спадзяюся вы камунікуеце зь *менскаю суполкай*? :)
Як бокам вуха чуўшы, яны спрабавалі зарэґіцца, але-ж дарма.
Запытайце іх, што тамака за падводныя камяні...

----------


## Mendoza

я таксама з цiкавасьцю паслухаю пра падрабязнасьцi рэгiстрацыi у фатэрлянде.

----------


## Omu

Ну гэта мары, ў лепшым выпадку ў кастрычнiку, а хутчэй у том годзе. Сам на птушыных правах, бомж беспрацоўны  :Smilie: ))))

----------


## Паво Дордже

> Ну гэта мары, ў лепшым выпадку ў кастрычнiку, а хутчэй у том годзе. Сам на птушыных правах, бомж беспрацоўны :)))))


Уаў! І Вы яшчэ аб нечым марыце! :)
Я б раіў спачатку пракансультавацца зь менчукамі, або іншымі дыямантамі Беларусі. :) Кантакты ёсь на дыямантавым сайце. Бо цяперака пра вас мусіць ніхто з "кантралёраў" ня ведае, а так і рэгістрацыю адмовяць, і адмысловую папачку для вас завядуць... :)

----------


## Solano

Есть небольшая Тхеравадинская группа в Беларуси (г. Минск). Некоторые её участники :Smilie:  побывали в различных Буддистских центрах Шри-Ланки, Мьянмы, Тайланда. Регулярно собираемся вместе, обсуждаем вопросы Теории и Практики, жизни, в конце концов.

----------


## Raudex

Уважаемые! Есть ли в Минске какие-нибудь буддийские центры в которые можно спокойно прийти посидеть/попеть/выпить_чаю/поболтать 13 или 14 июня сего года?
А то я там собираюсь побывать, не хотелось бы упустить случай.

Добавлено 11.06.2009 : Так никто и не откликнулся, жаль!

----------


## Ann Ginger

в http://vkontakte.ru
Группа "Карма Кагью. Гомельский БЦ"
пишите на мыло gomel@buddhism.by

----------


## Анна А

Приезд тибетского учителя Геше Дакпа Джампа примерно запланирован на сентябрь. Изучение и практика.

http://vk.com/club122719400

----------

Пема Ванчук (06.06.2016)

----------

